# Anavar and Deca stack for women - help



## Venus (Dec 3, 2015)

I've used Anavar for a couple of years now and have competed this year. I need to build some serious legs and bum and need some help with what to stack with Anavar.

Any help and advice would be greatly appreciated.

V


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

Primobolan or equipoise will both bring you gains safely, I've advised a lot of girls over the years and none have had issues from there 2 solutions.

http://www.extremenutrition.co.uk


----------



## Venus (Dec 3, 2015)

Thank you Extreme,

So happy to be getting some real advice. What dosages would you recommend and how do I cycle it? Do I pick one and use it with Anavar, or do I use the two together?

V


----------



## TTSB (Mar 26, 2014)

Venus did you make a decision on this?


----------

